# Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says



## Doc7505 (Mar 24, 2021)

*Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire 
23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda


Democrat President Joe Biden is reportedly “under investigation” for halting billions of dollars in payments that were set to go out to companies that were tasked with finishing President Donald Trump’s southern border wall.
“Now the Government Accountability Office is launching a review to determine whether the new president broke the law by freezing the money in violation of budget rules designed to keep Congress in control of the cash flow,” Politico reported. “The probe highlights the challenge presidents have historically faced in fulfilling campaign promises that require money to be spent — or suspended — at odds with Congress’ intent.”
The report comes as Biden’s border crisis has overwhelmed the U.S.-Mexico border, promoting backlash against Biden from Republicans, Democrats, and even the president of Mexico.
Forty Senate Republicans said in a letter to the Government Accountability Office that in “the weeks that followed” Biden suspending construction of the border wall that “operational control of our southern border was comprised and a humanitarian and national security crisis has ensued.”
~Snip~
The lawmakers wrote:
_We are writing to be added as co-requesters of a March 17, 2021 letter, signed by 40 United States Senators, requesting the Government Accountability Office’s investigation and legal opinion on the actions of the Biden Administration to suspend border wall construction and to order a freeze of funds provided by Congress for that purpose, which we believe violated the Impoundment Control Act._​The news comes as the southern border has become overwhelmed under Biden’s leadership after the president reversed numerous policies put in place by the Trump administration. In at least one sector on the U.S. border, the Biden administration has started to release illegal border crossers into the U.S. without scheduling any kind of a court date for the migrants. Recent reports have indicated that there are more than 15,000 unaccompanied minors in U.S. custody, which is nearly twice as high as the previous record. The Washington Post recently highlighted how the Biden administration was repeatedly warned that a crisis would erupt on the border if they undid Trump’s policies—a warning that came from career officials, not just political appointees.


Comment:
In the meantime it's costing $6 million a day for all the equipment lying unused and hundreds of workers unemployed because of a petulant Chyna Joey Xi and his handlers.
Not only is Joey Xi incompetent to stand trial he wasn’t legitimately elected so he can’t be held accountable for any Executive actions he’s taken.
His lawyers have a golden client.
He could allowed the wall to be built as well as the pipeline but he is spineless sellout and the worst kind of American. Maybe we can fight to get both done as this rotting fool wastes away and before giggles the Ho takes over.
What he and his handlers have perpetrated on Americ is something far, far worse than anything Trump ever did. Democrats in their power hungry spree ruin everything.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 24, 2021)

Someone should tell Biden what he did, he doesn't know obviously.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


----------



## Viktor (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?



No. The wall is a national security issue. The Dumbocrats tried to stop him in court and failed.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


No because national security is a defense issue, and if you haven't noticed, the laziness of the Biden administration depts to fill out paper work on the people violating the border and releasing them inside without vetting, will be noted and has been noted by terrorist orgs and cells, some who were caught before the laziness and new heads came in to cause the chaos.  That's why you no longer hear of the numbers coming in that are on terrorist lists, we no longer have a clue.   It will take a big incident before people wake up, and perhaps someone with power and prestige to be affected by the event before they take national security serious.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

HaShev said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


T**** claimed it a defense issue, an emergency or disaster or something, and the court said he had the right to call it that because of that damned law passed during Clinton's term, but that law was not designed for the purpose T**** used it for, and HE DIDN'T GET APPROVAL FROM CONGRESS EITHER.


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 24, 2021)

Viktor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


Interesting. There's a lot of effort and progress on the left to build a 100% Democrat U.S. military, especially among the middle ranks of Commissioned and Non-Commissioned Officers. They have officer-level government pensions and generous health benefits with other freebies -- and some of that ex-military benefit garbage if it ever came to the attention of the GAO.

The rank-and-file troops are a little bit more conservative, they want to get out of the military eventually, and live with freedom and independence intact. The top brass, generals, colonels, lieutenants etc. at the Pentagon are also fairly conservative -- they know which side their bread is buttered on, whereas the middle ranks have quite a government employee-like labor union going on. There's too much bureaucracy in the Army, Marine Corps, etc., and some of those middle management positions are a little bit too cushy to be really considered military rather than civilian paper-pushers, and yet they have official active duty status, and certain benefits and privileges that go along with that, especially with their rank.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 24, 2021)

He’ll plead incontinence.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


Uh, no OL, Trump was actually building the wall.  Stop trying to derail the subject, It's your MO and it's so obvious.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


This is what it says in the OP.  I'm just asking, since it sounds like T**** did the same thing to build it.
_Now the Government Accountability Office is launching a review to determine whether the new president broke the law by freezing the money in violation of budget rules designed to keep Congress in control of the cash flow,” Politico reported. “The probe highlights the challenge presidents have historically faced in fulfilling campaign promises that require money to be spent — or suspended — at odds with Congress’ intent.”_


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Correct me where I'm wrong, Smokin' OP


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...



" Democrat President Joe Biden is reportedly “under investigation” for halting billions of dollars in payments that were set to go out to companies that were tasked with finishing President Donald Trump’s southern border wall'.

Halting billions?

Is Biden holding up the check from Mexico?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


 Corrected, wrong icon.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...


I said it, and I'll say till the cows come home, that Biden is a national security risk, and should have never been allowed to be president. I have called these things right so many times.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 24, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> ...



The only national security risk is in Palm Beach, sitting on his fat ass.


----------



## Decus (Mar 24, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



That must be you snowbird.

.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 24, 2021)

Decus said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Not us that love communist and Russia.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?



Using discretionary funds is not abusing the 'laws'.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


Not everyone agrees he should have declared a national emergency to do this.
My point was mostly that he also bypassed Congress.  That is what  they are investigating President Biden for, isn't it?


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> He’ll plead incontinence.


That's a slick doctor word right there. "Incontinence." Because if you talk to a Catholic priest, it's a moral failing or inability to abstain from sexual intercourse. Then you shuffle off to the doctor's office and they've got that knife out already, they're doing prostrate surgery on a dude, or a routine hysterectomy on a lady -- and they call their patients "incontinent" because they can't abstain from urinating or defecating. There's a catheter, and a lady's pad is all wet, or a dude's got too many bedsores because he's had colon surgery and can't help himself from passing stool in the night.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...



Here’s why you’re going to lose.

First, there is no Trump border wall. Any such infrastructure is the property of the United States. Trump doesn’t own anything.

Second, money that was illegally directed to the border wall, was destroyed be so by executive order, that was money appropriated by Congress for other budgetary priorities.

Trump should be brought up on charges, which is coming by the way, and those 40 Republicans should be expelled from office.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


But it is what it is no matter who passed what law or judge subjectively agreed or disagreed,and no media spin that convinced you otherwise will change it being a national security issue whether you see it or not.  In fact the China Fetynal coming through with the help by the cartels that China aligned with and the war against the cartels and how they knocked off some of our tourists make it militaries business to ensure our safety.  Biden being in Chinas pockets is more then ever a national security risk and a treasonous act at it's most severe ever of any presidency, and that's not even including his part in the coup using the Russian hoax, the former AG talked about and admitted was a coup to remove Trump.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Mar 24, 2021)

*" Border Policies By An Idiotic Administration "

* Feeble Mind Contracted For Anti-American Hyper Partisan Stupidity **

The left are anti-racist racists and when one mentions us workers versus foreign workers , any foreign worker and interest are put before the evil whitey and evil capitalist scapegoats with who the american worker is associated .

There are reasons for laws preventing non familial care givers from being made beneficiaries of the aged .


----------



## playtime (Mar 24, 2021)

the cash -   ' taken '  by trump already earmarked for military construction of housing & schools wasn't discretionary.  

he used an EO to bipass from congress at the start.

biden can cancel any EO from trump & will probably return that cash for  it's original intent.


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 24, 2021)

Makes me think back to what Trump got impeached over when he held back from Ukraine the money congress had allocated.  Not much similarity in regards to the charge of using the funds for political blackmail, but its good somebody is keeping an eye on the situation.  To do things legally the current congress would at least have to rescind the wall money allocated by the previous congress.


----------



## d0gbreath (Mar 24, 2021)

"Finish the wall" lolz!

Only 1,500 miles to go!


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 24, 2021)

HaShev said:


> View attachment 471588


6 million dollars a day times 6 months which is how long the stop work order will last. Is $360,000 million. The cost to finish the wall is 51.9 million. So it cost more to do nothing, than to finish it. Liberals are the most ignorant among us, anyway what are they afraid of? They say the wall won't work.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2021)

Biden is the epitome of anti-American

He is the anti-Trump


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2021)

Hidden said:


> "Finish the wall" lolz!
> 
> Only 1,500 miles to go!


Trump fixed Bush's border "fence" in the key areas it was most needed.

Stealing the election is why it is left incomplete


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


Building the wall is a NATIONAL SECURITY ISSUE as well pumpkin---------------
The criminal aliens create all sorts of problems for everyone including the military

But leaving the borders open allows our enemies in which allow terrorist military attacks such as the Japanese and Germans did in WW2 and why the japanese, germans, and Italians were put on the farms (but shhhhh no one is supposed to remember that the Japanese with japanese americans aiding were terrorizing the US.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You seem to forget that it was the Democrats in 2006 who strongly help pass the Border Wall act.

*H.R.6061 - Secure Fence Act of 2006*


Senate 89-19
House 283-138

It has been a mandate ever since to complete the border, but the democrats started dragging their fiscal responsibility when they had their triangle power for part of the Obama years


----------



## asaratis (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> T**** claimed it a defense issue, an emergency or disaster or something, and the court said he had the right to call it that because of that damned law passed during Clinton's term, but that law was not designed for the purpose T**** used it for, and HE DIDN'T GET APPROVAL FROM CONGRESS EITHER.


He had approval from the courts.  He didn't need approval from Congress.




Smokin' OP said:


> Not us that love communist and Russia.


Is that why you people elected a communist to be Mayor of New York City.




OldLady said:


> Not everyone agrees he should have declared a national emergency to do this.


Look at the border today and tell me it's not a national emergency...caused by the Biden Crime Family halting the wall construction and inviting the mass migration of criminals and possibly Covid-19 infected people into the US.  Continuation of Trump's border policies would have prevented all this shit Biden has caused.  And the dimwits in his administration don't even want it called a "crisis".


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is how a serial  ripoff extortionist was allowed to run for President and also why the Democrat Party was allowed to cheat the votes of several million American voters by numerous avenues of cheating, breaking the laws set in place constitutionally, traditionally, and respectfully. Nothing resembling American ideals is respected by people so bent on enslaving human beings since the Antebellum period of the Nineteenth Century.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 24, 2021)

Will the liberals in the House crap on the Constitution, or will they do the right thing and impeach Biden?   Clear violation, clearly a High Crime or Misdemeanor.     Let the Senate hear the case.









						Biden Under Investigation by GAO to Determine if He Broke Law by Canceling Wall Construction
					

In a 2020 ruling dealing with Donald Trump, the GAO said that what Biden has done would be 'not permitted under the Impoundment Control Act.'




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 24, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Will the liberals in the House crap on the Constitution, or will they do the right thing and impeach Biden?   Clear violation, clearly a High Crime or Misdemeanor.     Let the Senate hear the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the desperation continues......


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> the cash -   ' taken '  by trump already earmarked for military construction of housing & schools wasn't discretionary.
> 
> he used an EO to bipass from congress at the start.
> 
> biden can cancel any EO from trump & will probably return that cash for  it's original intent.




~~~~~~
These are not executive orders and Biden has stopped the use of these funds to build the wall...








						House approves spending bill with $5.7B for border wall
					

The House of Representatives Thursday approved a bill that would fund most of the federal government through early February -- and provides $5.7 billion for President Trump's long-promised border wall, increasing the chances of a partial government shutdown later this week.




					www.foxnews.com
				



**********​








						Congress to approve $1.375 billion for border wall in 2021
					

Congress will approve $1.375 billion for a wall along the southern border as part of the $1.4 trillion omnibus spending bill for the next fiscal year, according to GOP sources.Congress is expected …




					thehill.com


----------



## Silent Warrior (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



OK, the court said he was right and you say he was wrong.  Just out of curiosity, where did you get your law degree?


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > the cash -   ' taken '  by trump already earmarked for military construction of housing & schools wasn't discretionary.
> ...


Outta the park, Doc7505. Yay!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

Biden should just tear it down

Mexico will pay for it


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

Tell GAO that we will use the money for military construction like  congress actually intended


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


Still, the wall needs to go up right?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Biden should just tear it down
> 
> Mexico will pay for it


He just opened up a new Freebies for All gate.  Of course you mindnumbs would want it torn down


----------



## excalibur (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?




Congratulations! The first to bring the name Trump into a thread about Biden. Sorry though, no parting gifts.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 24, 2021)

And this from the OP's link.

*Recent reports have indicated that there are more than 15,000 unaccompanied minors in U.S. custody, which is nearly twice as high as the previous record. The Washington Post recently highlighted how the Biden administration was repeatedly warned that a crisis would erupt on the border if they undid Trump’s policies—a warning that came from career officials, not just political appointees.*​


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Biden should just tear it down
> 
> Mexico will pay for it


So we should call your neighbor and tell them you give the green light to tear down your fencing, remove your doors and windows, and announce your open house, free food and they can have any checks they want in your mail basket?
-oops


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...



Find a better source.  This is pure horseshit.

He never promised to complete the wall that Mexico was going for.  

LIe....Lies and Damned Lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Biden should just tear it down
> ...



We went over a hundred years without a wall


----------



## Monk-Eye (Mar 24, 2021)

*" Political Negligence "

* Encouraged Into Idiocy **


rightwinger said:


> Biden should just tear it down
> Mexico will pay for it


Mexico put up a human wall under threat of sanctions .

When will the globalism degenerates align themselves with america and americans first ?


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Congrats, that is the dumbest response on the subject to date.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



We don’t have a wall with Canada either
Tear it down


----------



## Monk-Eye (Mar 24, 2021)

*" Practitioners Of Red Herring Retorts "

* A Spain In The Ass **


rightwinger said:


> We went over a hundred years without a wall


Had latin america bred itself into poverty with +600 million people manipulated by transnational criminal organizations one hundred years ago ?






						600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own
					

" 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own "  * Pandering To Illegal Immigration Violates Equal Protection Of Us White Citizens *  My experiences have been that nearly every commercial broadcast for pity donations on television most typically promotes a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




** Ding Dong Diddle Mentality **


rightwinger said:


> We don’t have a wall with Canada either
> Tear it down


The canadians i have known , who have arrived to work or to visit the us , do so lawfully under strict visa requirements .

Do you see canadians crossing into the us illegally in droves ?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2021)

Joe not only broke the law but some companies are losing millions in equipment purchases they can never get back...I'm sure Joe has no idea how business works especially construction businesses...many materials are not returnable and these companies buy materials months even years away from when they will need them...in other words they can't take the stuff back...they are stuck....and they will sue....


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That will cost more than finishing the wall...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Mexico will pay for it


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No we will be paying through the nose to return the land to what it was before the wall...a near impossible task when it will be Mexico that has to sign off on the job we do....
You are not thinking these days RW...stop feeling and start thinking....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


It was Desert


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Correct me where I'm wrong, @Smokin' OP



  Pretty much everything you've ever posted.

_You keep lying, when you oughta be truthin'_​_and you keep losin' when you oughta not bet._​_You keep samin' when you oughta be changin'._​_Now what's right is right, *but you ain't been right yet*._​


----------



## playtime (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > the cash -   ' taken '  by trump already earmarked for military construction of housing & schools wasn't discretionary.
> ...



uh, yes they were.


*Trump signs immigration executive orders at visit to DHS*
 
By Emily Schultheis    
Updated on:  January 26, 2017 / 12:05 AM      / CBS

President Donald Trump signed two executive orders during a visit to the Department of Homeland Security Wednesday, both pertaining to immigration and national security issues.

The first executive order called for the construction of a wall along the U.S.-Mexico border, while the second involved various provisions relating to enforcement of immigration laws, including withholding federal grant money from sanctuary cities
Trump signs immigration executive orders at visit to DHS

he wanted a hell of alot more cash than what congress was willing to give him so he grabbed it from other areas.


*How much did it cost and who paid?*

Trump, of course, repeatedly promised that Mexico would pay for the wall. And that hasn’t happened, despite Trump’s false claims that Mexico is paying somehow through the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement or with a border toll.

According to CBP data provided to FactCheck.org, the Trump administration secured a total of $15 billion during his presidency for wall construction. *Some of it was appropriated in annual budgets by Congress, and some was diverted by Trump from counternarcotics and military construction funding. But it has all been borne by American taxpayers.*

The figure committed to date for wall construction — $15 billion — suggests the wall Trump got is well short of what he wanted.

And it is unlikely the Trump administration will be able to spend even that much. According to U.S. Army Corps of Engineers’ estimates reviewed by the _Washington Post, _there will be about $3.3 billion in unused border barrier funding when Biden takes office. If Biden immediately stops construction as promised, it would cost the U.S. about $700 million to terminate those contracts, saving the U.S. government about $2.6 billion.
Trump's Border Wall: Where Does It Stand? - FactCheck.org


Congress
* Trump administration raids military construction projects for border wall *
The move is likely to further inflame Democrats who have accused the administration of illegally overriding Congress’ spending decisions.

By JENNIFER SCHOLTES, SARAH FERRIS and JACQUELINE FELDSCHER
09/03/2019 05:16 PM EDT
Updated 09/03/2019 07:48 PM EDT

The Trump administration is carrying out plans to raid $3.6 billion in military construction projects to build the border wall, further inflaming lawmakers who have accused President Donald Trump of illegally overriding Congress’ spending decisions.

Defense Secretary Mark Esper informed congressional leaders on Tuesday of the cash grab from a total of 127 military projects. Roughly half the money will come from funds previously dedicated to upgrading military bases abroad and the other half in the United States.

Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer said Esper told him some of the money will come from the U.S. Military Academy at West Point in his home state of New York.

“It is a slap in the face to the members of the Armed Forces who serve our country that President Trump is willing to cannibalize already allocated military funding to boost his own ego and for a wall he promised Mexico would pay to build,” Schumer said in a statement.

Trump declared a national emergency in February in order to divert $8 billion from various federal accounts to build a physical barrier along the U.S.-Mexico border, including a Treasury Department fund and Defense Department efforts to interdict illegal drugs.

Tuesday's announcement comes on top of $2.5 billion the Pentagon already diverted from its budget toward the border barrier this spring over objections from leaders on the House and Senate Armed Services and Appropriations committees.
Trump administration raids military construction projects for border wall


----------



## playtime (Mar 24, 2021)

beautress said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



you really gotta educate yerself & stop being so ignorant just cause it gives you false comfort.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mexico could say they had a hotel there...or a golf resort or they could demand that they do the restoration and we pay for it...all bets are off I think the term is...this was a very stupid thing for Joe to do...


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


That move was within the POTUS powers of discretion--it was viewed as defense.  This money has already been party to contract--the current WH squatter can't unilaterally cancel the contract, penalties.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They do pay the price for not reigning it in, 
1)by empowering the cartels, making them harder to police.
2)drains their country of talent, labor, taxes, progress
3)drains their resources especially requiring much to stop flow through their southern border.
4)brings terrorists and criminals through their country as well.
5)affects their economy
6)affects tourism
Etc etc


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


Thank you.  What President Biden did was put a 'hold' on any more construction while the administration is looking into whether cancelling the contracts is financially feasible, by talking to the companies about cancellation fees. What the GAO is investigating is if the Pres can refuse to spend the money Congress approved.

But if what T**** did was legal is being heard by the Supreme Court next month.  It isn't settled yet.


Viktor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


----------



## San Souci (Mar 24, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...


He is a Democrat. They can get away with anything. Hillary ,for instance? Cuomo?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



The ignorance YOU have that it is the law of the land for the Border wall to be constructed.


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Trump was an advocate for peace in the MiddleEast, and the world breathed easier on account of so many middle eastern people willing to forgetting about wiping Israel off the map over disagreements dating back five thousand stinking years old. Biden pissed on that and pissed it away for good. No more trusting each other now that greedy for power Pelosi, Schumer, Harris,Waters, et al, have ended this civil victory Trump gave no only to the American people, but also to the greater and universal world. What a flummox led by assholes who worship power to hurt and not to heal nothin.'

The border wall closing put a total halt to the fentanyl drug poisoning of 300 Americans dying every week due to ill effects of the drug traced back to coyotes illegally carrying the poison hidden in baby bags carried by threatened mothers and other devious maneuvers. Biden's puerile reopening the border has been a human disaster with stupid lefties who hadn't a clue that the cages for children were put in place by the Obama brain trust, and never by Trump as the uninformed on the left foolishly cast the shame of those horrid cages wrongfully onto Trump, who is as usual innocent of yet more altered reality of grossly uninformed Demonrats who bought into misinformation and brainwashing for the purpose of instituting Marxism on this Nation rather than civil freedoms. It is not I who am misguided by leftist press loudmouth lines. I'm onto their little departures from the real world in their simple greed for narratives for a fine meal and under-the-table cash for ransoming and replacing the truth with salacious lies about a great American leader who saw the light of the good that can come from teaching a fledgling society to work hard, trade well, and also to do good for nations who, like they used to be, poor and taken advantage of. Trump did good, and in hate for his gargantuan successes in world peace, the deep Staters sullied him with salacious lies about actions he did not do, etc ad nauseum.

Quite frankly, ma'am, the Democrats operate in Neverland dreams when young and when old act like liver-eating carnivores against nonMarxists and breadwinners who pay taxes to build, educate, and take care of those who cannot take care of themselves, all of which are encouraged by Christian ethics that earned this nation loving respect from nations who solicited and won our helping hands our founders wanted us to be with the liberties they procured and exercised in helping our neighbors.

Mr. Biden has little common sense and is on one of the most negative hate-and-get-even political campaigns to scorch the earth to the very foundations of our founders who produced a nation conceived in liberty and dedicated to the principles all of us are created to be equals with 1 vote per person, not 30 or ten million, quite frankly. And I'm done on your naivite of which there is less of in a nursery school. You are not paying attention, and nobody here can wake you up!


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 25, 2021)

beautress said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



~~~~~~
Just imagine that in less than 90 days, Chyna Joey Xi has stopped building of the border wall, stopped the further construction of the Keystone pippline, pissed off Putin, kowtowed to China's insults, increased military presence in the ME, North Korea has launched missiles and gasoline prices have risen 75 cents to $1.00/gallon throughout the U.S., not to mention nearly a week of the stock market plunging.  I almost forgot the increase of more than 100,000 illgal aliens crossing our borders unhindered.
Have I left anything thing out? If so fill it in....


----------



## beautress (Mar 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Well, that's close, but I think the line has been crossed on the press, the smarter ones have acknowledged some of the errors of taking sides that have confused Americans who caught onto it sooner than they and are starting to be outraged by the isolation they have put police into with defund demands that have cost innocent people to lose their lives to careless or drugged shooters who believe the nonsense driven down the bullets of naive persons who believe exaggerations meant to dismember President Trump's world peace plans Deep Staters and delusional powermongers perpetrating fake narratives against Trump who almost got the excitement of having world peace being mankind's future, but with Democrats assassinating the characters of all believers, all Republican voters, conservatives, and representatives, not to mention President Trump, world peace will not be, war will. That's why I believe the Democrats deserve to be stopped from bumbling humanity into annihilation by taking apart that phony Biden "win" for the gross loss it was before the cheat sheet election was launched with pretentious outcome and the rightful incumbent winner reestablished before the beginning day of summer. I also believe the Senate and House were in fact cheated out of Republican landslides. If we fail world peace will be over and a war with China will destroy the world, and covid was our warning. The Democrats see nothing wrong with lying to sully good men and women, and they are not going to get one iota of respect from the world class monsters they have aided and abetted just to defy political rivals. When they see this continent blackened by what the Chinese have planned for free people who say what they think, it will be too late for panicked apologies to God whom they sullied with their choice of thorough and unapologetic atheistic pursuits and American citizens they betrayed with lies and false witness.  Democrats have played with fire that destroys unchary liars. I pray for them but more for those they tried to destroy: Dear Lord, please deliver us from all that is wrong and give us the wisdom of George Washington who loved his fellow man so dearly he put his life in harm's way to save us from sinful monarchs who took money from peasants but would not so much as listen to their hardships. We need our sense of brotherhood restored. This we ask in your son's name. Amen.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...



Yes it is.

Clause 7. No Money shall be drawn from the Treasury but in Consequence of Appropriations made by Law; and a regular Statement and Account of the Receipts and Expenditures of all public Money shall be published from time to time.

*APPROPRIATIONS*
The restriction on drawing money from the Treasury “was intended as a restriction upon the disbursing authority of the Executive department,” and “means simply that no money can be paid out of the Treasury unless it has been appropriated by an act of Congress.”


The Pentagon — not Mexico — will again be paying for the construction of President Donald Trump’s wall on the US’s southern border, to the tune of $7.2 billion in 2020.

According to a Washington Post report, the White House will use last year’s national emergency declaration to pull $3.5 billion from military counter-drug enforcement, up significantly from the $2.5 billion taken from the same program in 2019. An additional $3.2 billion will be taken from Department of Defense construction projects for additional fencing projects. The number is more than five times the amount allocated to barrier construction by Congress for 2020.
www.vox.com › 2020/1/14 › 21065352 

That $$$ was appropriated by congress.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, he didn't bypass Congress.  Congress had already funded the military.

Look at discretionary funds as a 'slush fund' of sorts...it's not line itemed to be spent on anything specific.

Biden wants to EO $$$  from what I understand. << That is illegal as fk!

Spending bills start in the House.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > T**** claimed it a defense issue, an emergency or disaster or something, and the court said he had the right to call it that because of that damned law passed during Clinton's term, but that law was not designed for the purpose T**** used it for, and HE DIDN'T GET APPROVAL FROM CONGRESS EITHER.
> ...



"Is that why you people elected a communist to be Mayor of New York City".
Never heard De Blasio defend Russia.
Never heard De Blasio defend N. Korea.
Never heard De Blasio defend China.
Never heard De Blasio praise Russia.
Never heard De Blasio praise N. Korea.
Never heard De Blasio praise China.

You're dear leader did.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> Makes me think back to what Trump got impeached over when he held back from Ukraine the money congress had allocated.  Not much similarity in regards to the charge of using the funds for political blackmail, but its good somebody is keeping an eye on the situation.  To do things legally the current congress would at least have to rescind the wall money allocated by the previous congress.



Good grief!

Why did Trump pause  funding for Ukraine?

Pause is not the same as withheld - Ukraine got the money before the end of the fiscal year.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tell GAO that we will use the money for military construction like  congress actually intended



Another one who has no clue how Gov't funding works.

Or if you do have a clue you sure aren't letting on that you do.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 25, 2021)

Decus said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I wish, I could vacation in Palm Beach.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> you really gotta educate yerself & stop being so ignorant just cause it gives you false comfort.



pot/kettle

Your link to cbs news is lame.

Show me the documents.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, really?

Screw WaPo and Vox  - show me the bills.

Why did OldLady Thumb up the following post.

Concerned American said the same dam thing I posted!

Hypocrite.


Concerned American said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


Don't start.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...



Don't start what?

Can't handle being wrong about something or being called the hypocrite that you are in this situation?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



There are no bills, it's in the constitution.

Article I, section 9, clause 7 of the U.S. Constitution states that "No money shall be drawn from the Treasury, but in Consequence of Appropriations made by Law..." This is what gives Congress the power to make these appropriations.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


I don't even know what the fuck you're talking about.  I just know you seem to be accusing me of being a hypocrite because I didn't give your post a thumbs up.


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Why did Trump pause funding for Ukraine?



Yes, why did he?  That was essentially the matter over which the first impeachment was all about, with the Democrats charging that the funds were being withheld as some sort of leverage in political blackmail intended to influence Ukraine to open an investigation on Biden.  I recall my attitude at the time was that the Democrats jumped the gun with their complaints because the fiscal year wasn't over and with the money eventually released their impeachment case was baseless.  Now here again we have another issue of congressional approved funding being withheld (or paused, if you prefer).


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



an EO is not law.   that is why every president has the 'power' to negate & obliterate the previous prez' orders.   

no president can do that to a LAW.              


*            January 25, 2021                    *
*What Is an Executive Order?

 Executive orders are not legislation; they require no approval from Congress, and Congress cannot simply overturn them. Congress may pass legislation that might make it difficult, or even impossible, to carry out the order, such as removing funding. Only a sitting U.S. President may overturn an existing executive order by issuing another executive order to that effect. *
What Is an Executive Order?


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

beautress said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



wow -  you really are a nutter, aren'tcha?


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me think back to what Trump got impeached over when he held back from Ukraine the money congress had allocated.  Not much similarity in regards to the charge of using the funds for political blackmail, but its good somebody is keeping an eye on the situation.  To do things legally the current congress would at least have to rescind the wall money allocated by the previous congress.
> ...



they only got the cash, cause that pause was illegal.

*GAO: Trump’s hold on Ukraine aid violated budget law*
*1974 budget law limits presidential authority to prohibit congressionally approved spending*
GAO: Trump’s hold on Ukraine aid violated budget law - Roll Call

understand the difference here:

cash approved & allocated by CONGRESS, cannot be paused, halted or diverted to programs etc... by the prez.

whatever $$$ was allocated by CONGRESS to go for that wall ... has to go for that wall.

an EO is additional funding taken from programs  etc  NOT earmarked for that wall.

same goes for the money allocated by CONGRESS for ukraine.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > you really gotta educate yerself & stop being so ignorant just cause it gives you false comfort.
> ...



you too lazy to find them yerself?  <pfffft> typical poorly educated trump humper ....  he signed it 5 days after being installed.

https://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/d...ecutive-order-on-border-and-immigration/2300/


you're welcome.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



from what i read & understand -  the cash that congress approved & allocated cannot be 'refused'  to use it as it was intended.  the additional cash,  taken from EOs can be overturned.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tell GAO that we will use the money for military construction like  congress actually intended
> ...



Of course I do, Congress allocates funding for specific purposes

Trump stole from the military and diverted it to his wall


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



bingo.


*Appeals court: Trump wrongly diverted $2.5 billion in military construction funds for border wall*
Daisy Nguyen, The Associated Press 
 June 26, 2020


SAN FRANCISCO — A federal appeals court on Friday ruled against the Trump administration in its transfer of $2.5 billion from military construction projects to build sections of the U.S. border wall with Mexico, ruling it illegally sidestepped Congress, which gets to decide how to use the funds.

In two opinions, the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals agreed with a coalition of border states and environmental groups that contended the money transfer was unlawful and that building the wall would pose environmental threats.
Appeals court: Trump wrongly diverted $2.5 billion in military construction funds for border wall

how long b4 meBelle's obligatory reply that the source of 
the AP/MILITARY TIMES is not credible either?


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


9th U.S. Circuit Court
9th U.S. Circuit Court
9th U.S. Circuit Court
that says everything you need to know.
You don't mention any appeal nor this decision being shot down.
Making arguments against the wall with Pelosi abusing power & wasting tax dollars on a false narrative base wall Around the Capitol for propaganda affect to benefit her party, makes for hypocracy and deflection at it's highest level.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



nancy pelosi has nothing to do with the security of the capital.  

do try to learn something.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ummmm. ... it was the appeal, dummy.   trump lost.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 25, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Someone should tell Biden what he did, he doesn't know obviously.


Totally clueless - going into job with zero experience, instead of Trump with 4 years behind him.  Not the way to hire people.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


The money had already been appropriated for the dept. of defense.  It was determined that southern border security was homeland security.  Biden is redirecting money that has already been allotted.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



Well that man isn't letting thousands of illegals into the country. Many with the Chinese virus. And he sure didn't stop construction on the funded wall. 

Guess that leaves your stuttering fuck as the security risk.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Explain this:


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


Trump didn't appropriate the money.  He reassigned some that had already be appropriated.  He did it with approval from the federal courts.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> nancy pelosi has nothing to do with the security of the capital.


The Speaker of the House directs the actions of the Sergeant-at-Arms and can remove him from the position.



playtime said:


> do try to learn something.


You should follow your own advice.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



~~~~~~








						Sergeants at Arms | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives
					

An officer of the House whose history extends back to the First Congress, the Sergeant at Arms is the chamber’s principal law enforcement official, charged with maintaining security on the floor and for the House side of the Capitol complex. The modern Sergeant at Arms serves on the Capitol...




					history.house.gov
				



**********








						The Highest- and Lowest-Paying Positions in Congress
					

See which members of Congress receive the largest paychecks.




					www.gobankingrates.com


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2021)

Biden should declare a State of Emergency and use border funding to enact gun bans and background checks


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


The money had been appropriated for the dept. of defense.  Defending the southern border is a homeland security issue which is most certainly defense of the nation.  Biden on the other hand, has taken dept. of defense funds and GIVEN them to illegal aliens by giving them lodging in military housing.  That is misappropriation.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


We'll see what the Supreme Court says about that.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


The Supreme Court will declare it moot because Biden is stopping the spending


----------



## OldLady (Mar 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Oh.  I thought he was in trouble with the GAO for that.  THIS IS REALLY CONFUSING.  I'm trying to figure out what's going on and I've got people telling me exact opposite stuff, and articles from the news saying different from you all.  I give up.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 25, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> The only national security risk is in Palm Beach,



Says a Leftist who voted for crooked, pedophile Joe Briben and Kamala  Whoriss.









						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				









						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com


----------



## shimon (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol.  in my best Barzoni from the godfather we know that Don Corleoni had all the judges and politicians in his pockets but refused to share them..Needwe say more about Nancy and company given how things have turned out so far....


----------



## Lesh (Mar 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> BREAKING: Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says | The Daily Wire
> 23 Mar 2021 ~~ By Ryan Saaverda
> 
> ...


When did Congress approve money for building a border wall? If they didn't expressly do that...how can Biden be in violation for NOT spending money they never approved?


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



the capital grounds & first line of defense  is secured by the



capital police.




they were denied the help of the national guard by


the  dept of DEFENSE for several hours whilst being attacked.  

  that's the fact, jack.

neither nancy pelosi NOR moscow mitch have anything to do with the capital security ...  anymore than the mayor had.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Actually she does, and she was the one responsible for there being lack of protection Jan6 by not approving placing national guards. -oops


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope try again.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I think I know more about this stuff then you do.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Pelosi did not reject appeals for troops to secure US Capitol

PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some

https://www.fresnobee.com/news/california/article249315725.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-pelosi-denied-request-national-guard-troops/


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



*Who’s responsible for deploying them locally?*

Typically, the governor has the authority to activate guard troops within a state’s borders. He or she informs the adjutant general to mobilize troops. The adjutant general sends the message down the chain of command.


It’s more complicated in D.C., as are most things around here.


Mayor Muriel Bowser does not have the same authority over the D.C. National Guard that governors have over their states. She can only request guard troops from the Secretary of the Army. That request then gets sent up the chain of command to the Secretary of Defense for approval.


Even then, Bowser’s jurisdiction is limited. Because of the District’s finicky federal status of not being a state, she can only request guard troops to land that belongs to the city. That excludes federal territory, like the Capitol and its environs. *The Secretary of Defense needs to approve the deployment of National Guard troops from any jurisdiction at federal land like the Capitol complex.

Why was there so much confusion about whether and how they should be deployed at the Capitol this week?*

There are different accounts from local and state officials as well as from the Pentagon about what the confusion was during Wednesday’s attack, which led to a delay in deployment.


On Monday and Tuesday of last week, Bowser requested 340 D.C. guard troops to help D.C. police prepare for Wednesday’s protests. The request prohibited guardsmen from receiving ammunition or riot gear (unless necessary for self-defense), sharing equipment with local law enforcement or using surveillance or air assets with explicit sign-off from the defense secretary, according to _The Washington Post_. There were also 40 personnel stationed at Joint Base Andrews if additional support was needed. That request was approved by the Pentagon and 255 D.C. guardsmen arrived in D.C. and began traffic management.


When an angry mob breached the Capitol Wednesday afternoon, Bowser and Capitol Police needed to file an additional request to the Army secretary in order to send in additional troops and to expand their responsibilities, because it was on federal property.

*Then what happened?*

A full timeline released by the Department of Defense shows series of phone calls between the Defense and Army Secretaries, Bowser, then-Capitol Police Chief Steven Sund and Commanding General of the D.C. National Guard William Walker.


The first call was at 1:34 p.m., in which Bowser requested additional forces from Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy. Then at 1:49 p.m., Sund called Walker asking for immediate assistance.


Sund told the _Washington Post _that early last week House and Senate security officials turned down his request for members of the National Guard to be placed on standby. While the Capitol was under attack on Wednesday, Sund said he pleaded for help five more times and was also rejected or delayed.


Lt. Gen. Walter Piatt, director of the Army Staff, told McCarthy he could not recommend sending in additional troops because of the “optics of soldiers inside the Capitol building was not something they wanted,” according to The Post.


A third phone call at 2:22 p.m. between McCarthy, Bowser, and Metropolitan Police Department leadership to discuss the need for additional guard troops.


McCarthy’s office says it received the request around 2 p.m., according to _Military Times_. “We quickly worked to move our resources forward in support of Metro PD and the Capitol Police,” McCarthy said at a press conference the following day.


A fourth phone call happened at 2:30 p.m. between McCarthy, Acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley to discuss Bowser and Sund’s request.


At 3 p.m., McCarthy and Miller determined that all available D.C. guard troops would be required to reestablish security at the Capitol. A little while later, McCarthy directed the full activation of the D.C. National Guard’s 1,100 personnel available that day.


McCarthy reassured Bowser and MPD leadership that the request had not been denied at 3:26 p.m., though troops were still not at the Capitol.


But the_ Military Times_ reported the request was sent up the chain of command to Miller. President Trump then gave the directive to Miller to send additional troops. But other published reports assert that Miller spoke with Vice President Pence about the decision as a courtesy, but not a request for permission.


Reporter Maggie Haberman of the _New York Times _tweeted Wednesday that “Trump initially rebuffed and resisted requests to mobilize the National Guard” and that “it required intervention from White House officials to get it done.”


D.C. guard troops were finally mobilized around 3:52 p.m and arrived at the Capitol around 5:40 p.m.


Lawmakers have called for investigations into the delay in deployment.

Your Questions About How The National Guard Works In DC, Answered


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


I think the SCOTUS was the last to hear then case.  Perhaps you should keep up with the news as it happens.  I remembered when this happened.

Supreme Court rules Trump can use military funds for border wall construction


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Thank you for proving it was not an insurrection then.  ;-)
ALSO note that CNN inadvertantly admitted that Antifa was there while doing a hit piece on a proud boy they showed the target was antifa by that individual not congress.-oops  broadcasted that they lied and people in these forums denying antifa was there are exposed as misinformation, so I guess half these people and media hosts need to be yanked from Facebook and Twitter.
Now get back on topic.
Hunter can do drugs without jail time,  Hunter can sell out the country in quid pro Joes and him and his father and uncle face no jail time, Hunter can lie to the IRS and not report all his earnings and not receive jail time, Hunter can lie on his gun registration and not face jail time, but a black man caught stoping in the wrong neighborhood in the wrong kind of beat up car where
 Anderson Cooper lives can get jail time because Anderson Cooper lives in an all white privledged zone.


----------



## playtime (Mar 25, 2021)

HaShev said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



oh now i get it....

you're nuts.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Will the liberals in the House crap on the Constitution, or will they do the right thing and impeach Biden?   Clear violation, clearly a High Crime or Misdemeanor.     Let the Senate hear the case.
> ...


So you admit the Dems control the investigative branches and abuse power to attack their opponents while sweeping their crimes under the rug.   Just like a cartel.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Mar 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Curiously though, Nancy has a wall around the White House...........


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I see you're also oblivious to reality.  The SCOTUS has already ruled in Trump's favor...*on July 21, 2019*.   PAY ATTENTION!









						Supreme Court rules Trump can use military funds for border wall construction
					

The Supreme Court on Friday ruled that the Trump administration can start using military funds to construct a wall on the southern border, handing the president a major legal victory. The ruli…




					thehill.com


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I thought that was the case, but I was lazy and didn't want to do her work for her.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 25, 2021)

asaratis said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I guess we're both right
_WASHINGTON – The Supreme Court agreed Wednesday to put off arguments in a pair of highly charged immigration cases left over from Donald Trump’s presidency,the latest indication of how the court is adjusting to a post-Trump world. 
Acting Solicitor General Elizabeth Prelogar had requested the nation’s highest court cancel oral arguments scheduled in coming weeks for a case involving funding for Trump’s wall along the U.S.-Mexican border, as well as a case centered on Trump's controversial asylum policy._









						Supreme Court pauses cases on Trump border wall, asylum policy
					

The Biden administration asked the Supreme Court to hold off on the cases left over from Donald Trump's tenure.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It sounds to me like Biden is requesting a delay because like everything else that is LEGAL, he is unprepared--No solicitor general.  SMH--this incompetent POS needs to go.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No, we are not both right.  Those are two separate cases.  Your statement about just having to wait and see what the SCOTUS says is still stupid.  Approval of the funding plan happened in 2019! 

This new case (in your linked article) was brought by the Democrats claiming that Trump's funding plan was unconstitutional.  THAT is the case that the SCOTUS is not entertaining at this time.  It means nothing right now since Biden has stopped the wall construction.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 25, 2021)

Wait. So Biden is being investigated for not using funds NOT appropriated by Congress?


----------



## asaratis (Mar 25, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wait. So Biden is being investigated for not using funds NOT appropriated by Congress?


We already covered the issue of appropriation.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Ahhhh, an EO!   Excellent.

Did you read it?

Discretionary funds.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> bingo.
> 
> 
> *Appeals court: Trump wrongly diverted $2.5 billion in military construction funds for border wall*
> ...



MeBelle's informed reply is you  copied the portion of the article *that suited your needs.

Now for the rest of the story:*



The rulings were the latest twist in the legal battle that has largely gone Trump’s way. Last July, the Supreme Court allowed the $2.5 billion to be spent while the litigation continued, blunting the impact of the latest appeals court action.

The administration has already awarded much of the money, including a $1.3-billion job in Arizona that was announced last month. Trump visited Yuma, Arizona, on Tuesday to mark completion of the 200th mile of border wall during his administration, much of it with the transferred military funds that the 9th Circuit panel found illegal.

*After the $2.5 billion transfer of military funds, the Pentagon diverted another $3.6 billion that an appeals court in New Orleans ruled in January could be spent.*


_Associated Press writers Jill Colvin at the White House, Brian Melley in Los Angeles and Elliot Spagat in San Diego contributed to this report._


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...



So, Trump DID sign an EO moving discretionary, not line item, funds around.

And once again you are dishonest by only posting a portion of an OPINION that you agree with, leaving out the rest of the story.

Let me help you:

*While the letter freezing the funds was initially signed by Mark Sandy, a career OMB official, it was renewed several times by a political appointee, Michael Duffey, *which (anonymous) budget veterans have said is highly unusual. Sandy testified in private before House investigators in November that two (anonymous) OMB officials resigned over the aid holdup, at least in part due to concerns about potential budget law violations.

Ultimately the funds were released on Sept. 12, but the Pentagon still couldn’t obligate $35.2 million of its $250 million fiscal 2019 Ukraine military assistance appropriation in time.* Congress had to extend the funds’ availability in a stopgap funding law. The remaining $141.5 million in State Department foreign military financing funds were obligated on time.*


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 26, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...




No, it wasn't, it was appropriated for military building construction .

Trump was the one redirecting DOD $$$, Biden just halted it, temporarily.

Dotard redirected DOD $$$from:

$1.8 billion – are to projects at overseas bases. The largest overseas reductions were $119 million for storage warehouses at Ramstein Air Force Base in Germany  and $87 million for storage at Fairford Royal Air Force Base in the United Kingdom. 

$1.1 billion in cuts for U.S. bases include $95 million for an engineering center at the U.S. Military Academy in New York state; nearly $88 million for a pier and maintenance facility in Bangor, Maine; and $85 million for a Reaper-drone operations facility at Holloman Air Force Base in New Mexico.

An additional $687 million in projects were cut in U.S. territories, including 10 in Puerto Rico, eight in Guam and three in the Virgin Islands. The Puerto Rico projects include $80 million for a training-equipment site in Camp Santiago, $64 million for an aircraft hangar in San Juan and $61 million for a school replacement in Punta Borinquen. 
www.usatoday.com › story › news


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 26, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



As your dear leader is on the phone with Putin?
But RW's as well as the orange, buffoon thinks they are friends.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 26, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



No, only redirected it.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 26, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > The only national security risk is in Palm Beach,
> ...



Say's the communist who voted for the orange, grifting, treasonous, insurrectionist.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 26, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't appropriate the money.  He reassigned some that had already be appropriated.  He did it with approval from the federal courts.
> ...




WTH is the difference between reassigned and redirected?

You are either trolling or you're just plain stubborn.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 26, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Your right, the same thing.
Missed that.


----------



## playtime (Mar 26, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



you insisted that there wasn't an EO... because my 'lame' link didn't CONtain it.

i proved you wrong,  you little goal post moving deplorable you.....

you're welcome for the reminder.

oh & another reminderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - - -

an EO from the *losing* *previous BLOTUS* can be overturned by *the winning by 8,000,000 votes prez.*


----------



## playtime (Mar 26, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



uh-huh.  it was released because donny was found to be illegally withholding it from ukraine, since they met all benchmarks in removing corruption from within their gov'ment.

lol ... how did that whole hunter biden / joe biden fake news story work out for donny?

& good to know you care not for the military families needing new housing/schools & mold removal from their existing housing to fund an antiquated means of stopping illegals & drugs coming from the other side of the border.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 26, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


You are 100% correct, he did redirect "defense" dollars to other "defense" projects--well within the purview of the POTUS.  The border wall IS a "defense" project.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 26, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


English is not you best subject, I guess.  Reassigned/redirected, symantics.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall*





Curious, was one question asked of Joe at his "press conference" anything about the border construction or his being sued for exceeding his authority?

And shouldn't a guy who has been in government half a century already KNOW his limits?


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?


no, brainless, that border, as TRUMP showed AMERICA, is a crisis border.  you retarded shit stain demonRATS cried--no it isnt---well guess what, --it is after all.  everything TRUMP did, was for AMERICA, not some other shithole like china(beijing xiden)
you dumb fux should be hung, right next to the traitors:
barrag-o
beijing xiden
pig-lousi
upchuck schumer
cum-inme harris
hitlery&pedo bill


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 26, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


how did that orgasm, thinking of TRUMP, work out 4 ya?
TRUMP =AMERICA
idiots like you, are the risk to AMERICA


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 26, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Your (sic) right, the same thing.
> Missed that.



Ignorance breeds evil.  









						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				









						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


 No, it isn't.
That $$$ was directly appropriated by congress for a specific purpose.
Congress passes a bill with specific projects in mind, otherwise there wouldn't be $$$ amounts in the bill.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 27, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



We didn't attempt an insurrection.
The Trump cult did.
Now they will pay, along with the lying, orange, security threat/disaster.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


See post 134, moron.


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 27, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> Do you see canadians crossing into the us illegally in droves ?


Yes.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 27, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see canadians crossing into the us illegally in droves ?
> ...


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 27, 2021)

asaratis said:


>











						Canadian True Crime
					

Explore some of the most heinous, controversial, heartbreaking and thought-provoking true crime cases in Canadian history with Kristi Lee, an Australian who has been living in Canada for 12 years.




					canadiantruecrime.ca
				








						Measuring Crime in Canada
					

Why do risk factors predict recidivism?




					www.publicsafety.gc.ca
				











						Travel advice and advisories for United States (USA)
					

Travel Advice and Advisories from the Government of Canada




					travel.gc.ca


----------



## asaratis (Mar 27, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Fail.  Post a link or more showing that droves of Canadians are illegally crossing the northern border into the US as you claimed.  All you've shown in those three links are stories of crime in Canada and a warning to Americans planning to visit there.

Nice try!  No cigar!


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 27, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


your right, you retards didnt attempt, you succeeded....after all, it was your idols that paid antifa and black flies matter criminals their wages last summer.  then they paid to cart them to the next city to victimize.


----------



## WTF19 (Mar 27, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


Say's the communist who voted for the dementia laden, geriatric,  treasonous, insurrectionist.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 27, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


Your ignorance knows no bounds.  SCOTUS disagrees with you.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 27, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin' OP said:
> ...


Fuck you and your circular bullshit--you're cancelled.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 27, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yeah, our dear leader as you refer to him, was praising their peaceable abstaining from any bad activities while he was president. Can't say the same for Biden, because the world is catching on fire again, and the left has him scared to speak one way or another about anything without raising it's eyebrows about it. Otherwise wise keep your mouth shut Joe, unless we write it down for you.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Biden ‘Under Investigation’ By GAO For Halting Billions Of Dollars To Finish Border Wall, Report Says*
> ...




~~~~~~








						House approves spending bill with $5.7B for border wall
					

The House of Representatives Thursday approved a bill that would fund most of the federal government through early February -- and provides $5.7 billion for President Trump's long-promised border wall, increasing the chances of a partial government shutdown later this week.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lesh (Mar 27, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


The Senate measure, which passed by voice vote late Wednesday, provided a total of $1.6 billion for* border security* but did not include funding for a border wall.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 27, 2021)

Viktor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't T**** do the same thing when he abused the laws to take funding from the military and bypass Congress in order to build it, too?
> ...


That wall was not a national security issue.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 27, 2021)

playtime said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...


Hmmm, so how did Biden get away with his threat of withholding million's of dollar's, otherwise if the prosecutor wasn't fired in Ukraine ?? 

If it worked for Biden, then why wouldn't it work again, except this time it would have been something good for American interest, and this would be by investigating exactly why Biden threatened the withholding of funds, otherwise if the Ukrainian official's didn't do something about the prosecutor ????


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 27, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see canadians crossing into the us illegally in droves ?
> ...


LOL, by the internet they are crossing. Dealing with an illegal name DH now... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 28, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


 Whatever Q NUT.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 28, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


Say's the Q NUT.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 28, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



Your FOS, typical for RW's.
SCOTUS allowed


Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



Really? Moron.

The only reason SCOTUS agreed is because the orange, vanity wall builder declared a national emergency.


The ruling late Friday from the appeals court in New Orleans overturns a decision by a judge in El Paso, Texas, who said Trump broke the law by declaring a national emergency to redirect military money to the wall project after Congress specifically refused to pay for it.
theprint.in › world › trump-wins-court-ruling-can


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 28, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



OUCH! That hurt.........................NOT, retard.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 28, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Then why didn't he say that?
Instead Trump agreed with them, more RW gaslighting.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 28, 2021)

*Closed.*
*Thread has seriously devolved from topic.*


----------

